# Alternate picking lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Get dem fingers goin' and synchronized!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks, RR.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That sure beats the chromatic exercises I suffered through for years a long time ago. Sure hope some younger players are watching this. This is GOLD!


----------

